

WordPress plugin to block DiggBar (inspired by Jon Gruber) - superchink
http://github.com/philnelson/diggbarred/tree/master

======
whalesalad
I don't understand why the concensus seems to be "Let's show digg users we
mean business and give them a fuck off message" rather than let's see if
they're coming from digg and simply redirect to my regular url.

Or possibly, modify your page with a slim bar on the top saying Hi to digg
users, minus the diggbar, still showing your content.

~~~
knightinblue
The concensus isn't in telling the digg people to fuck off. The concensus is
in cheering ONE man that's telling digg to fuck off.

The reason everyone is hyping it up is because we get to see someone else be
'daring' by saying what we want to say, without having to bear any of the
possible side-effects. Not that there would be any side-effects, considering
most of the digg crowd is of the 'mindless, illiterate' type.

Just put up a couple lines of javascript, bust out the iframe, say hi to the
visitors from digg and move on. Time for the next story.

------
pbhj
If anyone's bothered I made a simple framebreaker plugin
[http://alicious.com/2009/frame-breaker-wordpress-plugin-
remo...](http://alicious.com/2009/frame-breaker-wordpress-plugin-removes-digg-
bar-etc/)

------
lallysingh
So what's the default message? "Dear Digg, fuck off and die."

------
mooted
The Diggbar is only visible to Digg users and links shared by Diggers.So if
Digg users are revolting against it, that makes sense. But obvious Digg haters
like John Gruber revolting against the Diggbar looks like a cheap publicity
stunt to me.Calling Digg users "mindless, borderline illiterates" and greeting
them with "F* off" message to Digg, is just hating Digg. Doest look like this
has anything to do with preaching standards.

As a Digg user, i dont like Diggbar on pages linked from Digg pages. But i
would appreciate this,if the url shortening service along with Diggbar was an
independent feature.

